# Unknown ciclids



## ElBoedie (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi,

I forgot the names of my ciclids. i bought 2 pairs a month ago and they dont go well together i think i found out 1 species (Labeotropheus fuelleborni) (Chidunga) the male is attacking my other unknown male which i like more so i will sell or donate the labeotropheus pair. the male is now in a bucket with an air stone since he already bit off some fins even off his female i will just go with one species and give him some more females but before i can do that i need to id my other fish i know i can ask it in the store but i want to be absolutely sure i get the right girls for him

this is the female which i think are labeotropheus 








male labeotropheus only pic i have of him









this is the unknown male those specks are from the glass
















and the female same species









Anyone has an idea? they look so similar to allot of mbuna`s i cant tell


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

The dark blue one with lighter strips in the last few pics looks like a Demasoni, but I'm not 100%


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

You are right that you need to get more females. These are not pairing fish and males will often harass a lone female until she dies.

The second species actually looks more like an Pseudotropheus elongates type to me. Definitely not Demasoni considering how plain the female is.


----------



## ElBoedie (Aug 20, 2013)

i think you are right amcvettec i looked at a lot of pictures and i am now 99% sure that they are indeed pseudotropheus elongates i found out that they where labelled incorrectly in the store which made me really confused. i returned the labs and i added 2 more females right now they are not so happy bullied to the top of the water by the biggest female and one is allot smaller she was attacked a couple of times missing some pieces of fin lets hope she will be alright.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

ElBoedie said:


> i think you are right amcvettec i looked at a lot of pictures and i am now 99% sure that they are indeed pseudotropheus elongates i found out that they where labelled incorrectly in the store which made me really confused. i returned the labs and i added 2 more females right now they are not so happy bullied to the top of the water by the biggest female and one is allot smaller she was attacked a couple of times missing some pieces of fin lets hope she will be alright.


Try Leaving The Lights Off For A Couple Of Days While The New Ones Get Settled In - It Usually Helps Reduce Some aggression.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

The bottom two are fish from the Elongatus group, as amcvettec says.
The top picture has the characteristic Labeotropheus facial structure, but it would be helpful to see a better picture of the male. Labeotropheus don't usually have such intense barring as your male is showing from the top-down view, although they can show some, particularly when stressed.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

_Labeotropheus fuelleborni_ Chidunga Rocks females are speckeled OB so I do not think they can be that.
more like _Labeotropheus fuelleborni_ Makanjila Point ..

But not sure one can be cirtain of variant once its lost.


----------



## ElBoedie (Aug 20, 2013)

Guys thanks for the replys the smaller female died and i must tell you guys something when i was in the store they place a plastic bag in the tank but the guy placed the bag in another tank which contained tanganyika species one of the fish that he caught for me jumped out of the bag into the tanganyika tank so he tried his best to get it out of there and maybe he made a mistake and took the wrong one thats what i think happened the other female i got is fine but since i only have 2 females now they are getting chased allot i am really thinking i should have gone for an all male tank the females look so plain and boring btw i returned those labs


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Sad to hear that. But untill shops start selling Mbuna in sex mixes and numbers we customers want we are all subject to this. So called pairs is just not good for Mbuna. Mbuna tanks need to be crowded and if small (too small for the better multi male type set up) need a single male plus a bunch of females.

Good fish but sold without the advice you need to keep em alive and breed em.


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about your troubles. Not all mbuna females are plain. Why don't you post your tank information and stocklist in the Malawi section and we can help you sort out problems and maybe help you pick some species that would work.


----------



## ElBoedie (Aug 20, 2013)

i will make a post in the malawi section but first i want to give the girls a new home. if i knew females would be so aggressive i would have gone with a male tank in the first place my oldest female is really vicious and tries to kill the other female every chance she gets and they look alike i think that they are sisters do i need to separate them? i have a 65 liter cement bucket and a long airstone the room temperature is about 25ºC


----------

